# The Blue Side (the official denim blue TT thread)



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Come on people let's show everyone that Denim Blue TT's rule ! ! ! 
Show us pictures of you Denim Blue TT's ! ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























_Modified by EvoJetta at 6:46 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

God i love that car


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: The Blue Side (EvoJetta)*


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

Great exterior blue color...however not a fan of the blue interior.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (actorlany)*

I like the black intirior just as much as the denim blue, but the blue is way better than the grey. i think the best intiror color is the tan baseball leather by far though.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Best interior EVAR:


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

if it wasnt for that red wheel i would love it/


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_if it wasnt for that red wheel i would love it/

When I first saw pictures of the red leather and red steering wheel, I HATED IT...
After seeing it in person and not owning it for a while.. I LOVE IT


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

everyone has their own opinion... i think it would look tits with a perforated black leather S-line steering wheel.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

Vanilla was/is the best interior.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

sline anything is tits...
the black baseball seat interior really nice.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

_Modified by formulanerd at 1:48 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Blue Side (EvoJetta)*


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: The Blue Side (invncble)*

VERY NICE CARS GUYS ! ! ! Keep them coming....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: The Blue Side (EvoJetta)*

hey formulanerd what kind of grill is that on your TT? i like!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: The Blue Side (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_hey formulanerd what kind of grill is that on your TT? i like!

Caractere. i think evojetta has the same one as well, i just dont have the rings or caractere logo on mine.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

FORMULANERD
What finish is that on your Work Emotions? Gunmetal or black satin?
Also what offsets did you get?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

gunmetal
18x7.5 et+35 5x100
spacers:
10mm up front
28mm rear


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

They look amazing with the stoptechs..
Thanks for the info.
In the far future im looking into either the Works or 18" LMs


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

IM wondering is there a 3 bar badgeless grill?? I kind of like the FK badgless grill but is there the newer style with only 3 bars?? or a 3 bar with black rings?


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (conman4287)*

I have an AG TT now, but had denim blue on my B6. Loved that color.


----------



## TTony (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

formulanerd-curious as to where you got your badge-less grill? I like it and would like to do the same to my '04 black roadster.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (TTony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTony* »_formulanerd-curious as to where you got your badge-less grill? I like it and would like to do the same to my '04 black roadster.

Its a caractere grill.. You can get these at LLTEK...
There is an extra peice where you can add your rings if youd like, but some leave that out.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

Where do I fit in?

























_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:34 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

My corrado is that color.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

im a slacker i dont have any resetn good shots of mine!.. looking good guys


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_My corrado is that color.

















got lip??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

lol


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

not all that new but my car none the less.....


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i remember seeing your car way back before i even had mine carsluTT, i remember because you're from colorado too, you on metrodubs?
you have the back seat delete with the compartments right?


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

I feel squezed between the black side and the blue side, i can play on both sides of the fence like switzerland in WWII 








My interior is blue denin


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FrozenSun)*

tumors on a navy with denim interior..... I THINK I JUST PUKED IN MY MOUTH!! 




_Modified by cincyTT at 8:34 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_tumors on a navy with denim interior..... I THINK I JUST PUKED IN MY MOUTH!! 
_Modified by cincyTT at 8:34 PM 6-5-2007_

Not too worry i still like you i got used to your subtle style








you told me the same "content" everytime i show the sexy combo


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_ 
you told me the same "content" everytime i show the sexy combo

sorry, but thats the first time i heard about that winning combo.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_i remember seeing your car way back before i even had mine carsluTT, i remember because you're from colorado too, you on metrodubs?
you have the back seat delete with the compartments right?

no metrodubs here....... but yes i am from denver. and yes on the rear seat being gone.
did u buy your car w/ the motor work allready done? i think i know the prev owner of the car. these are really old p;ic[s of my car its been redone quiet a bit. but i am to lazy to take new ones. its still blue and its still fast!...... what more i need?.ahahah!..... aww blue....


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

TTschwing, beautiful.
That's what I want.
Where does it come from? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.2TT* »_ TTschwing, beautiful.
That's what I want.
Where does it come from? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!, But where does WHAT come from??


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Sorry, 
I was asking about the lip , the suspenders and the grilles(screens).


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

The center splitter is a Carbon fiber blade from DMC, the side spoilers are from them too (available at http://www.ttstuff.com) Be prepared for sticker shock. The adjusters are stainless sailboat turnbuckles and hardware that I designed. The Center Grill is a Charactere. All the stainless is custom by me.
Pics of the spoiler design and install here: http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...tter/
Pics of the Grill fabrication here: http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...gril/


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

Thank you, you're a pro...
Hey, the more you spend, the less competition you have...
2002 is blue on blue and I have pics, but I need my daughter to post.
I guess, you know, but me dino.
Anyway, tomorrow, I race Sebring with Chinmotorsports.com. Check the roster!


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

Blue on blue sliding out of turn 5 at Sebring.


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

My 01 225QC


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

nice cars guys, keep em comin.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

Its so nice to see a TT on a track


----------

